# 2011 "Speck"tacular Gulf Coast Trout Series



## Capt. Lynn

The new format and dates are now up on the site @ www.specktourney.com. Rules will be up shortly. The series is going into it's 11th year and this looks to be the most exciting one yet. Both Texas A&M Galveston and it's Sea life Center and Sea Center Texas are both heavily involved this year to help with the handling of the fish as they come in. Stay tuned for more details...

Capt. Lynn


----------



## saltwater_therapy

*Sounds good*

looking foreward to these


----------



## shallowist

Captain Lynn, 

Have you decided what the weigh in times will be?


----------



## V-Bottom

I'll do the honors>>>>>


----------



## Capt. Lynn

shallowist said:


> Captain Lynn,
> 
> Have you decided what the weigh in times will be?


Something like 2-4:30! Don't hold us to it, but this is the way we are leaning.

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Capt. Lynn

Just want to let everyone know that the rules are now up on the website @ www.specktourney.com. This is shaping up to be an awesome series so get your game faces on and get ready to weigh-in some big trout. Stay tuned for more details...

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Capt. Lynn

2coolers - Yesterday we put up the rules for the 2011 series and I for one noticed a couple things that we probably need to tweak, so at this time I would like to form a rules committee from this board. I am looking for 3 people to give input, discuss,and put out the best set of rules possible. PM me if you are interested.

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Capt. Lynn

Just to let everyone know, the rules committe has come together and we will be meeting in the next few days to go over, tweak and finalize the rulea for the series. Thanks to all who showed interest. The rules committee is as follows:

John Havens aka HAVENS
Dan Williamson aka Txflats
Rhett Holloway aka Rhettfish

Thanks,

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Bait-Bucket

any word or ideas on the launch sites?


----------



## Capt. Lynn

*Changes: Format/Rules*

The rules committe has met and the format and rules are now updated on the website @ www.specktourney.com. (check launch sites). I want to thank John, Rhett, and Dan for coming together to make some tweaks to the format and rules to help make this the BEST tournament Series on the Texas Coast. I think that we are putting together an exciting event with good payouts and helping out 2 of the most critical research facilities on the entire Gulf Coast: Texas A&M Galveston and Sea Center Texas. We should have online registration open the week after Christmas. Hope everone has a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. See ya'll in January.

Capt. Lynn


----------



## ESCB Factory

Team SCB Factory will be there!

Also hearing of some old TroutMaster guys comming out for retirement for these events.

Cant wait...


----------



## saltwater_therapy

11 days til


----------



## Capt. Lynn

*3 days left...a few things to remember!*

With only 3 days remaining until we kick off the 2011 season, you are going to need to fish each and every event to have a shot at taking home the Team of the Year title and the awesome prize package that we have put together so far, with more to be added. Aso, in order to fish in the Championship, where there will be some of he best payouts ever, you will have to have fished in at least 2 of the first 3 events. The first captains' meeting will be held tommorrow evening immediately following registration which begins at 6pm. There will also be some really nice door prizes to be had at he meeting. Hope to see you there. Good luck and good fishing.

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Capt. Lynn

*Reminder...*

The kick-off captains' meeting for the series is this evening at Harborwalk immediately following registration which begins @ 6pm. Anyone registering late will still be required to attend a captains' meeting tommorrow evening in League City (site to be determined). There will be food and drink at the meeting tonite free of charge. There will also be some really nice door prizes to be had following the meeting. Hope to see you there.

Capt. Lynn


----------

